
PySpread: A spreadsheet that accepts a pure python expressions - soundsop
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.python.announce/browse_thread/thread/305d24b4e58a6980/4acf3fd8e95b2863?show_docid=4acf3fd8e95b2863
======
jrockway
"a expressions"?

Anyway, yay for Lisp: <http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-
bin/wiki/SimpleEmacsSpreadsheet>

~~~
d0mine
A builtin minor mode (M-x orgtbl-mode) in Emacs is worth a try too.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJTwQvgfgMM> (Emacs Org-mode)

------
arthurk
I think Resolver One is similar, but I haven't tried it yet:
<http://bit.ly/a90m0>

